# hey people i have a question



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

im fishing for large mouth bass out in iowa and i cant seem to find a lure that actually works and im wondering if any1 you guys could maybe tell me a lure that will help me catch some big largemouth bass thanks for your time


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

my suggestion if you live near basspro or cabelas they'll help you out
if not try dicks sporting goods


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a tough question and youll get alot of answers. What have you tried already that doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have tryed lizards, top water poppers, and worms


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

try a buzzbait... now if your near lillypads try a frog i suggest a scum frog
i hear their the best


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Go with smaller cranks this time of year. Works well for me in ponds.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Try a Pop'R at earlya.m. or dusk perfect bait for the spring bass


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

it probably isnt so much the baits youre using, its the location and presentation. what type of structure or cover are you fishing? what are the water temps? is it a lake or river? what type of vegetation exists in the body of water? what lake is it?


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i fish in a private pond, there are lillys and ALOT of weeds. it is around 30 feet deep


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

try frogs or a jitterbug


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

well you can do just about anything. i like to walk horny toads over lily pads and burn spinnerbaits over or through the weed tops.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

spinnerbaits should work well and any type of topwater during low light conditions. Also try pitching a senko into the holes in the weeds.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

spinnerbaits always worked for me.i had the best luck buzzing them.live nightcrawlers have to be my all-time favorite for pond bass though.hook them through the head with a small splitshot about 12" above the hook.drop it into the open spots along the weed line.you'll have fun!!!!!!


----------

